# soap I made last w/e 2nd batch ever!



## retropants (Apr 8, 2008)

I made some HP lime and poppy seed last week, I love how it looks, but the smell isn't strong enough, infact you can hardly smell it, oh well you live and learn!







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2398501716/


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great.  Really good job and I like your cigar bands too.  

Joanne


----------



## coral (Apr 8, 2008)

Great presentation.

I like the the softness of the colour (if that makes sense)

Cheers


----------



## FSowers (Apr 8, 2008)

Those are really nice soaps, and I love the cigar band.


----------



## skeel (Apr 8, 2008)

That's really pretty.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 8, 2008)

I love how you banded them, so simple, yet great.  I am worried way too much about what my bands look like.  Yours are wonderful   Great looking soap too


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 8, 2008)

retropants, that is great!  Nice picture.  I hope you don't mind I'm posting it in this thread so all can view it.  If you want, I can place this picture in your first post. :wink: 

ETA;  I posted your picture to your first post. :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey looks great to me! :wink:


----------



## retropants (Apr 8, 2008)

thankyou so much for the kind words guys, it is very heartening, and encouraging, you are all too kind!!  
The banding was just a quick 'what have I got in the craft bin' moment, and I remembered I had a load of coloured craft paper and a lovely wooden stamp I picked up at Camden Market in London, and hey presto!

Soapmakerman, I would love the picture to appear in my first post, thankyou! I have no idea how to do that! I uploaded it to flikr, in the hope that it would tell me how to, but alas, no!

Thanks again, I am going to add the correct amount of EO next time, so it smells nicer too!

I am so pleased I found this forum, you are a great bunch!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2008)

I really like your soap too, and the simplicity of the way you
took the picture of it.  Very nice.


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2008)

Very nice !!!! I feel like Ive been having the same issue with my scents not coming through as strong ! how much did you use per pound of oils!? I have been using 1-1.5 oz EO ppo...might also be cause my EO's are old!


Very nice job though!! Is that lime zest I see on top of that bar too!! I love the feeling of poppy seeds for srubbiness ! 

Great job!!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

Your soapies look so pretty and expensive like the ones they sell for 15 dollars! I'm exaggerating the price but you get the point!


----------



## HookedOnSoaping (May 13, 2008)

It's Beautiful!!


----------



## digit (May 19, 2008)

They do look devine.  I think your packaging is very upscale looking. 


Digit


----------



## coral (May 19, 2008)

Lovely colour


----------



## therooshack (Jun 8, 2008)

*great looking*

 I think those look great. some times things can get to frilly-fancy.

some times I just like simple things...eases the mind. hope your next batch turns out with the stronger smell you are looking for 
Rhonda


----------



## retropants (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Rhonda!
I've made afew more since then, and I am getting better! I'm still a little wary of adding too much EO/FO, but I'm sure I'll get it spot on soon!!


----------



## Godiva (Jun 13, 2008)

*Nice!*

Like the white and green.


----------

